# Please identify this breed.



## cheekymonkey (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first time posting. We had to put our friend down earlier this year. He was an amazing dog and gave us 14 wonderful years.

We're just starting to think about another dog. I saw this picture in a mag and took a picture of it, sorry the quality is not the best and I also had to understandably shrink it to accomodate the forum rules.

If anyone can help identify this breed I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

From the size of the picture it is hard to tell, but it looks like a Yellow Labrador.







(Granted this picture is of a Black Lab, but the head shape is still the same. lol)

Some other breeds that it might be, these came to me afterwards, are:
A Rhodesian Ridgeback









Or a Chesapeke Bay Retriever









Just remember to buy a dog not based on looks, but based on the breeds temperament and other qualitities like activity level, shedding level, and gromming required!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree, looks like a Labrador


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Pic is way too small to tell. But I see Yellow Lab. He has a dark mask, almost like a Ridgeback. The face/head shape is that of a Ridgeback


----------



## mistee06 (Oct 28, 2006)

that looks like one of my shelter dogs, Cassie...shes a rhodesian ridgeback/ lab cross  except shes most likely ALOT fatter then that dog


----------



## cheekymonkey (Oct 29, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your responses.

Again my apolgoies for the small picture. It's my first time resizing a picture to post. I can see the pictures that were posted meet the file size requrement but are physically bigger than mine. I've got some reading to do.

BTW I'm thinking it may be a Ridgeback from the picture posted.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Cheeky-are you from any Pit Bull forums???


----------

